

Ask HN:  24/7 video recording of your computer screen useful? - amichail

Would you like to be able to view whatever you were doing on your computer from the last week say?  Wouldn't that be useful?<p>What about if you could associate tags with key events in the recording?  What about if you could search by text shown on the screen?  What about searching by app(s)/doc(s) used?<p>For privacy/security, you could have a way to turn off the recording temporarily and/or limit how long video recordings are stored.
======
jawee
I am trying something similar; I have screenshots taken of my screen and
stored at a regular interval to a folder. Lately I've just been looking back
to see how much I stayed on productive activities and such, but they may be
good for some sort of statistical analysis later. I just wrote a few line bash
script to accomplish this.

------
ljf
Id often wondered about a true 'weblog' type system but imagined it as text
links, which you could choose to comment on as you went, a commented, public,
websites visited history. Would make dull reading!

What you suggest sounds more akin to the Livescribe pen. Maybe what they do
would be more useful than straight video

------
baddox
In-depth statistics would be more useful than video footage or full text
search. Things like application usage time, cpu time, but also active window
time, number of clicks/keys typed into each app, etc.

------
coryl
No, wouldn't be particularly useful for me. Occasionally I forget about a cool
article I was reading, but thats what my browser history is for I guess.

------
exline
unless the search capability is excellent, having 24/7 videos on the computer
would not be useful. Without good search, you would have to know the time that
you wanted to review. If it was just video, then it would be like looking for
a needle in a haystack.

